# Ati 4870x2 Kühlung Problem !!!! einer eine idee zur einer kühlung Modifizierung ?



## nobi85 (24. Juni 2011)

*Ati 4870x2 Kühlung Problem !!!! einer eine idee zur einer kühlung Modifizierung ?*

Ji Jungs,

wieviele wissen gibt es bei der 4870x2 ein kühlungs problem .......

hab dauernt pixel fehler im bild wenn ich gerade mal bißchen zocke will, das heißt für mich dann mal immer heißföhn raus und los legen ...

die problem stelle habe ich schon lange gefunden aber ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es noch besser kühlen könnte als mit einem extra lüfter der drunter ist,

es geht sich hier drumm !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die speicher chips werden zu heiß da durch gibt es haar risse !!

meine frage halt an euch kennt einer gute kühlung modifizierung für den unteren teil der graka  ??



P.s. karte läuft im game so um die 60-70grad dank einem ati programm !


----------



## rider210 (28. Juni 2011)

also ich würd einfach 2 120mm lüfter drunterpacken mit gummiringen oder so für nen kleinen abstand.
und haarrisse kann man ja angeblich im ofen wieder zusammenbacken


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

Du könntest natürlich auch mal den Kühler abmontieren und neue Wärmepaste draufmachen, wie bei ner CPU: nur einen ganz dünnen Film draufmachen.


----------



## nobi85 (28. Juni 2011)

@ rider210, ja das hab ich ja hilft aber nicht viel 


@herbboy also das mit der paste habe ich schon komplett gemacht die gpu´s sind ja so bei 40-60° aber die chip´s sind halt das problem die sind so bei 90° sehe es ja bei everest..


----------



## rider210 (28. Juni 2011)

die speicherchips sind doch um die gpu verteilt oder?
keine ahnung wieviel dir die karte jetzt noch wert ist aber man könnte die graka natürlich auch seperrat wasserkühlen dadurch fällt die hintere metallplatte weg und die elektronik wird nochmal gut "belüftet". Mit nem kurzen durchfluss, bis und von der pumpe ca 30 cm und nem 2x 120mm radi würde man auch ne ordentliche kühlleistung hinbekommen. kostenpunkt ca 150-200 € 
achja und die karte wird deutlich schlanker


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Juni 2011)

so, mal was ernsthaftes von mir wo ich keine nvidia werbung mache xD

Accelero Xtreme 4870X2 | eBay

einer von denen, neu eher nicht zu bekommen, sollen laut klappentext die temperaturen um bis zu 50° senken.

alternative wäre eine wasserkühlung. nur:fullcover kühler, also kühler die alles bedeken, sind eher selten... selten im sinne von garnicht.

du könntest gpu only kühler verwenden, jeh nach lochabstand muss man da ggf basteln... als absolutes minimum musst du da 100€ ansehen für ne pumpe, 2 kühler, 2 120er radiatoren... brauchst dann noch schlauch, anschlüsse und lüfter.

wenn die karte eh schon am abkacken ist würde ich übergangsweise die gehäuse seite weg lassen und da einen ventilator drauf richten. 

und ne neue kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

Ist halt die Frage, ob es wirklich an der Kühlung liegt oder ob die Karte nicht so oder so nen Defekt hat, vlt auch durch Hitze irgendwann erst entstanden. Sol heißen: vlt. lohnt es sich gar nicht, da mehr als 5-10€ reinzuinvestieren.


----------



## nobi85 (29. Juni 2011)

Also der lüfter an für sich ok nur die chip speicher werden halt extrem heiß .....


habe nun mal paar test gemacht habe mir so kleine graka kühler mal da drauf gepackt wo die chip speicher sind... sie da sie werden direkt 20-30° kühler -.-

ich merk auch das die platte von unten nicht richtig die wärme weiter leitet oder auch produktionshelfer ist ......

bin am überlegen ob ich nicht die unterste platte ab mache und kleine kühlkörper drann mache auf die chips..... nur die frage welche und wie soll ich die zum halten bekommen ??.... kann ja kein secunden kleber nehmen xD


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Juni 2011)

jeh nach dem wie schwer der kühler ist wird die backplate zur stabilität/befestigung gebraucht...


ramkühler gibts fürn appel und en ei von zb zalman in hübschem blau. sind selbstklebende wärmeleitpäds drauf. Kabelmeister - Zalman

(<- einfach irgend ein shop ergoogelt.. wenn dir der dubios erscheint, nimm en anderen.. so zeuch hat auch oft mediamarkt oder so da)

kannst du mal anmalen was da so heis wird? weil selbst wasserkühler kühlen nicht die rückseite...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

Sind dei Fehler denn weg, wenn Du testweise die anderen Kühler verwendest? Denn nur weil Du findest, dass die sehr heiß werden, muss das ja nicht ZU heiß sein


----------



## nobi85 (29. Juni 2011)

@fraggerick , ja genau die hab ich gesucht danke dir ^^....

also hier die rückseite :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die chips die mann sehen kann werden zu heiß !


----------



## Fraggerick (29. Juni 2011)

ja, tatsächlich der ram 

hält der kühler ohne backplatte? wenn ja hindert dich nichts da die kühler drauf zu pappen. eigentlich komisch, alle kühler die ich gefunden habe kühlen nur vorne...


----------



## nobi85 (29. Juni 2011)

hält auch ohne nur ich sehe auch gerade das noch andere sachen mit der unter platte gekühlt werden ich denke mal das ich meine drehmel raus hole und wo die speicher sind halt das stück metal raus machen und fertig ^^


----------

